# Parasitic Outcast Culture



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

There used to be an insane rant in the OP. I deleted it.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean. I think you're onto something interesting, but I can't quite grasp what it is, maybe because I'm not familiar with most of the groups/sites you mentioned.

I have realized on a couple of forums that there are "outcasts" as you say masquerading as perfectly normal, stable, faux-confident people and spreading their toxic view on the world and people in an authoritative voice.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Most 'counter cultural' people come from a place of struggle in life. Of course you'll find vices. It's main stream culture that is morbid and demented in my eyes. A complete and utter lack of values in the western world. Things are backwards. The outcasts are the ones that will show you that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's an interesting topic you bring up. Take the news for example. A large percentage of it is negative. Imagine if 75% of the news was positive. It could change the way people think and how we view things. It is easy to attach to negativity especially when it's everywhere. I'm virtually mocked by my family for wanting to eat healthy food and live a healthy lifestyle. It can be a feat to be that positive change one desires to see but doing so feels good and is rewarding.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Surfer Rosa said:


> @surfing
> 
> "Mainstream culture is demented in my opinion."
> 
> Most of the these negative creations are by outcasts that have become mainstream and spread thier negativity.


I disagree. I would venture to say that a large percentage of "outcasts" that you speak of come from a difficult background. Poverty, lack of family, abuse. People ignored by the mainstream. Meanwhile the majority of western civilization chases money and material things. Often forgetting and not caring about humanity itself. "Outcasts" are a reflection of that.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Reminds of a former acquaintance who thought his mental illness was cool. To him it was a tribute to his intelligence. You know many people get relief when they see people going through the same problems, he didn't like it because then he wouldn't be unique. He was always finding differences between him and others. Weirdest person I saw. The odd thing is he was really suffering, full of anxiety and cognitive problems, confusion and depression. I don't know if it ties to the topic but it shows some kind of love or identifying with negativity, maybe caused by the outcast culture you talk about. Mainstream culture is a problem in its own, of course.

Back to the topic, I don't know why these happens..a rebel forgot why he was rebelling maybe..or maybe it is encouraged because it brings in money. Probably a combination of multiple reasons.


----------

